# NEED HELP



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

If anyone can give me some help on calling in a spring gobbler it would be greatly appreciated. I have the gun, the calls, the decoy, and the camo but i cant get one to come in. The calling sounds fine and there are plenty of birds in the area but none of them seem interested. I have hunted turkeys for 4 years and killed 2 in the fall but have not killed a spring one yet. Any tips at all would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

PM me with some specific questions and maybe I can help you. Because there are many factors when it comes to spring turkey hunting....Look at the list below and think of some specific questions so I can hopefully help you better.

1. Weather
2. Location
3. Set up
4. Active hens or nesting hens
5. Your calling cadence
6. Decoy placements
7. What you found during your scouting
8. What types of calls you using ( yelps, purrs, cutting, clucking, etc)
9. When are you using the above mentioned calls
10. Are you hidden?
11. Hunting pressure....
etc.

Please PM me and hopefully I can help. Also on this turkey forum TR Micheals has a great article about they types of calls...yelps, purrs, etc. and what they mean.


----------

